# Neversummer RC tech?



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Neversummer has come out with this new board design, kind of a hybrid between rocker and standard camber. Its got a rocker in the middle but regular camber under your feet, it's kind of like a compound bow shape. How will this affect the ride?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its a true V shaped rocker from the dead center after the inserts there's a mini camber in the nose and tail. I've been riding it since the first test boards came out. Unlike the K2, rome, stepchild, all knock off rockers, you don't have to stay centered on it. For the most part it rides like a regular board with the ability to press far easier, initiate pop quicker (more skate style), in flats you keep speed better as well. The new side cut on it creates 2 small kinks in it under foot that allows you to have better edge hold. I posted some reviews that are stickied in this section up top.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

there is a lot of hype around this board but all i can find is info from people who have supposedly tested it, so oviously they are biased to review it positively if they are in a postion to be receiving test boards. i have rode the banana, the burton hero, the signal park rocker and the k2 gyrator and turbo dream and they all ride differently, just like conventional boards all ride differently and have their own feel. i doubt the NS version rides worse or better than any of the others, just differently. you might like it, you might not.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Some people will kiss NS's ass. I product test for them and believe me when I was testing the F1 core before the final revision there were some choice words that came out of my mouth about how much I disliked it. I was so sold on the K2 Turbo dream rocker and loved the gyrator but once I got the NS I was like fuck this is so much different and better.

But different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

but burton because when theres something you don't like about the board its gets back to the design team right? so of course when the final product gets out its going to be perfect for you because its basically tailored for the testers


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm one of many man. If one person has a problem it'll be looked at maybe discussed, but if its across the board thats when things change. The F1 had some torsional stiffness issues that got resolved before production because everyone from the top down said the same thing, love the shape, but this isn't how a premier should flex. Every company does the same thing with product testers, on snow feedback, scrolling through forums seeing what the average joe is saying. Feedback comes in from all over there's never just one person doing it. 

The only time I've seen companies taking feedback from one person is when they're super small. I've discovered these companies get all butt hurt when you do give them honest feedback. I had a company owner go off on me one time and say it was impossible for me to have all the problems I had with his product. What it was is he was such a small company he was building boards for himself and not something that for an average rider.

But like mentioned before man take all the feedback and reviews you can from one place, try it if you can, then get your opinion on it.


----------

